# 2011 Trek 3700 Disc vs 2008 Specialized Hardrock Pro DIsc



## tavorh1 (May 9, 2011)

I currently have a 2011 basically brand new 3700. a friend of mine offered me a 2008 specialized hardrock pro disc for my 3700. the hardrock is in very good conditions. Is it worth it? I initially said no because if i upgrade i want to do so to a way better bike, but since i wouldnt have to invest anything besides trade my new bike. plus id be getting bb5's disc brakes and 100mm fork instead of 80mm.. i dont know you tell me guys

2011 Trek 3700 Disc
Details /
Description

Colors
Crystal Pearl White
Satin Black
Frameset

Frame
Alpha White Aluminum w/semi-integrated head tube, bi-oval down tube w/integrated gusset, rack & fender mounts, disc compatible dropouts, replaceable derailleur hanger
Front suspension
SR Suntour XCT w/coil spring and preload, 80mm travel
Sizes
13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Wheels

Wheels
Formula alloy DC20 front hub, Shimano alloy M475 rear hub; Bontrager 550 36-hole rims w/brushed sidewalls
Tires
Bontrager LT3, 26x2.0"
Drivetrain

Shifters
Shimano EF51, 7 speed
Front derailleur
Shimano Tourney
Rear derailleur
Shimano Altus
Crank
Shimano M131, 42/34/24
Cassette
Shimano TZ31 13-34, 7 speed
Pedals
Wellgo nylon platform
Components

Saddle
Bontrager SSR
Seatpost
Bontrager SSR, 31.6mm, 20mm offset
Handlebar
Bontrager Approved Riser, 25.4mm, 30mm rise
Stem
Bontrager Approved, 25.4mm
Headset
1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings
Brakeset
Tektro Novela mechanical disc brakes w/Shimano EF50 levers
Accessories

Grips
Bontrager SS

2008 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc
FRAME
A1 Premium Aluminum, double-butted, ORE DT, externally relieved HT, reinforced disc mount, forged dropouts w/ replaceable 98954020 alloy hanger, disc only
REAR SHOCK
N/A
FORK
SR Suntour SF7-XCM-HLO, 100mm, 12": 80mm, 30mm Hi-Ten stanchions and steerer, coil spring mcu w/ preload adj., hydraulic LO, spring assisted seals, custom paint/graphics, disc only
HEADSET
1 1/8" threadless
STEM
Specialized 3D forged alloy, two bolt, 31.8mm, 10 degree rise
HANDLEBARS
Specialized alloy 31.8mm, Enduro rise, 640mm wide, 8 degree back, 8 degree up sweep
TAPE/GRIPS
Specialized Enduro, dual density Kraton
FRONT BRAKE
Avid BB-5, mechanical disc, 6" G2 Clean Sweep rotor
REAR BRAKE
Avid BB-5, mechanical disc, 6" G2 Clean Sweep rotor
BRAKE LEVERS
Avid FR-5
FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano Altus FD-M310-6, top swing, 34.9mm clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano Alivio RD-M410
SHIFT LEVERS
Shimano Acera SL-MC40
CASSETTE FREEWHEEL
SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN
KMC X8, 1/2" x 3/32" w/ reusable Missing Link
CRANKSET
Shimano FC-M341-8, replaceable rings, Octalink Spline
CHAINRINGS
42S/32S/22S
BOTTOM BRACKET
Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68 x 126mm for 50mm chainline
PEDALS
Specialized alloy platform, 9/16"
RIMS
Specialized/Alex HRD 26, double wall disc w/ eyelets
FRONT HUB
Specialized Hi Lo disc, 32h, CNC flange and disc mount, polished races, alloy QR
REAR HUB
Specialized Hi Lo disc, cassette, 32h, CNC flanges and disc mount, polished races, alloy QR
SPOKES
1.8mm (15g) stainless
FRONT TIRE
Specialized Resolution, 26x2.1", 30TPI, wire bead
REAR TIRE
Specialized Resolution, 26x2.1", 30TPI, wire bead
TUBES
Specialized schraeder valve
SADDLE
Specialized Aggro, Aramid sides, front and rear bumpers, 143mm width
SEAT POST
Specialized alloy two bolt micro adjust head, 30.9mm
SEAT BINDER
Specialized alloy w/ QR
NOTES
Chain stay protector, reflectors, clear coat, owners manual


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Originally I was looking at Trek's like yours, I rode a specialized and couldn't tell the difference. After riding the Fisher G2 geometry and realizing what component level the Treks and Fishers have under the same owner I was not impressed.

Take a test ride on both of these bikes and see for yourself which rides better for you... Forks are a wash for the most part and the main difference seems to be the brakes(BB5>Tektro) and of course the frame geometry. That's just paper, so go ride the Speacialized and see what you think.

The flip-side is you will lose your LBS service I am guessing by swapping rides.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

You won't lose the LBS service, but you will lose the warranty on the Trek. There is no warranty on 2nd hand bikes.

The travel on the fork is almost meaningless when riding XC trails. Yes the BB5's are a smidge better than the Tektros, but not by much.

I say keep what you have, ride it into the ground, then when you can afford a new ride, upgrade.


----------



## tavorh1 (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys. i appreciate it. would you replace the 2011 trek 3700 disc for a specialized stumpjumper 2005 ?


FSR technology, M4 Manipulated Alloy frame with Transform monocoque TT, sealed cartridge bearings, disc compatible, 100mm travel, replaceable derailleur hanger, two sets of water bottle bosses
REAR SHOCK
Fox Float Triad. Custom on-the-fly three position switch 1) Lock-out, 2) Open, 3) ProPedal pedal assisting damping. External rebound adjust, Twin sleeve design for increased volume. 6.5x1.5�
FORK
Manitou Black Elite, 100mm travel, rebound adjust compression adjust with lock-out, alloy steerer
HEADSET
1 1/8� Threadless, 3x sealed, black alloy cups, cartridge bearings, ultralight alloy top cap and bolt
STEM
3D forged CNC machined, 4-bolt, 31.8mm OS clamp, 8 degree rise
HANDLEBARS
Specialized XC Low Rise 31.8mm OS bar, 6066 butted alloy, 6 degree upsweep, 8 degree backsweep, 640mm width
TAPE / GRIPS
Specialized MTB grip, black, double density Kraton
FRONT BRAKE
Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic disc, S/M 160mm, L/XL 185mm clean sweep rotor
REAR BRAKE
Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic disc, 160mm, clean sweep rotor
BRAKE LEVERS
Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic disc
FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano M-570 LX, 34.9 clamp, bottom pull
REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano M-952 XTR, long cage, standard spring
SHIFT LEVERS
Shimano M-510 Deore
CASSETTE
Shimano HG-50 LX, 9-speed, 11x34t
CHAIN
Shimano HG-73
CRANKSET
Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline
CHAINRINGS
44Ax32Sx22S, 4-bolt 104/64mm pattern, steel chainring bolts
BOTTOM BRACKET
Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline, 68mm shell, 118mm spindle. 50mm chainline.
PEDALS
Shimano 520 SPD
RIMS
Mavic X317, 26�, black, eyelets
FRONT HUB
Specialized Stout Disc, 32 hole
REAR HUB
Shimano M-525 Disc, 32 hole, loose ball bearings, alloy Q/R
SPOKES
DT Swiss Competition, 1.8mm, SS, black, brass nipples
FRONT TIRE
Specialized Resolution 2.0, aramid bead, dual compound, 60tpi
REAR TIRE
Specialized Resolution 2.0, aramid bead, dual compound, 60tpi
TUBES
Specialized Ultralight, presta valve
SADDLE
Specialized BG technology, hollow Cr-Mo rails, dual density base
SEAT POST
2014 butted alloy, black, 30.9 x 350/400mm
SEAT BINDER
Alloy collar with Q/R, 34.9mm clamp I.D., black
NOTES
Chain stay/seat stay protector, derailleur protector, reflectors, owners manual


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

ok, is something wrong with the 3700? You don't seem to like it...

If you do not like the bike how long ago did you purchase it as you may be able to return it. Trading a brand new bike for a used one of similar quality?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If the 2005 Specialized Stumpjumper is a garage queen, it might be a good thing, but that is a 6, almost 7 year old bike. If it's been ridden regularly and/or hard, lots of those parts and the suspension pivots could be clapped out and it would not be a good thing to do.

If it actually still has the original tires, it could be a garage queen. If it has the original tires on it because the owner put them back on to sell the bike, it could still be a worn out bucket of bearings and bolts.


----------



## Catmando (Jan 21, 2011)

Long story short, I recently inherited a 2005 Stumpjumper from a friend who passed away. Due to his illness it was essentially a garage queen. My previous bike was a 2010 Gary Fisher Tarpon, which is essentially the same bike as the 3700. While I am still new to the sport, I can tell you that SJ is way more capable than my old bike. I have to be cautious on the trail because it has a tendency of making me too confident trying things I am not necessarily ready for. But like Jeff said, I'd make sure it isn't too ragged out. The is a lot more to a FSR than a hardtail (rear shock maintenance, pivot bearings, etc.).


----------

